# Sex Timings After Trigger Shot



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Ladies.

When have you been advised to do the deed after the trigger sho? 

Our current clinic said to abstain the night of the trigger leaving 24 hours, however
when we had our daughter (now 4) we were always told to do it the night of the trigger   ??


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Tinky,

According to my consultant it is meant to take 24 to 48 hrs after trigger to ovulate, with it most likely being about 36 hours. Ideally you want sperm waiting in the wings ready for when the egg pops out, so 24 hours sounds okay. We did the deed the night  of the trigger shot (which I took in the morning), the day after and the day afer that just to cover thigs off. We might have even done it morning and evening the day after the trigger! Our bodies never perform like the text book, so I always think it’s safe to cover all eventualities (if you have the stamnia for it!). Anyway, that cycle resulted in my baby boy

X


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Franny

That's what we were told when we were having treatment to conceive my daughter. We were advised to have sex on the night of the trigger and the night after that! This clinic told me to abstain on the night of the trigger, leaving 24 hours and then to do it again 24 hours after that, but ofcourse that would be too late (72 hours)!! Im furious as another consultant emailed me saying we are right and apologies for the incorrect information! 

We did have sex 24 hours after the trigger but surely the night of the trigger is the time to do it?! 

I know my periods going to start tomorrow and I have negative test today so feeling really pretty ****** off. I've complained to the clinic so we are seeing the original consultant (whom I preferred) to discuss what we do next. Despite paying all that money makes me so angry!!


----------

